# AMC to Speed Up Dolby Cinema Rollout



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

AMC’s new line of commercial theaters has certainly caught the attention of nit-picky home theater enthusiasts that, for years, have shunned the standard (and, admittedly, middling quality) movie theater experience. After all, it’s tough to wander away from the friendly confines of a finely tuned home theater only to find uncomfortable seating, poor video conditions, and harsh sound. The theater industry isn’t ignorant to that fact and is constantly looking for new ways to coax movie fans to the box office. 

Dolby and AMC Theaters joined forces in the spring of 2015 to take dead-aim at pure quality by creating Dolby Cinema at AMC theater locations. These cinemas are laced with premium technologies such as Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos, and are anchored by Dolby Vision laser projection systems that deliver high dynamic range with enhanced color and black levels that are deep and dark. 

The “in theater” experience delivered by this package is quite astounding and most definitely notable. All of the superlatives we love to use when describing premium home video and audio systems seem to apply. Atmos audio delivers truly immersive sound while the video experience is eye candy deluxe. Toss in recliners and seat shaking tactile transducers, and you have an experience that’s worth the trip and the coin.










On the film front, 50 Dolby Cinema titles have been released in slightly over one year. Notable current (and future) titles include Kubo and the Two Strings, Suicide Squad, Guardians of the Galaxy Vol 2, Cars 3, and Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales.

Recently, AMC and Dolby announced plans to radically increase the rollout of Dolby Cinema locations, hoping to reach a total of 100 international sites by the end of 2017. That’s a mark that the two companies originally planned to reach by the end of the year 2024 (which was the culmination of a 10-year development period). Both “guest reaction” and “overwhelming success” (better read as: income) are reasons for this hurried acceleration.

"The popularity and success of Dolby Cinema at AMC led to its expansion at an accelerated rate, with 22 locations already open and a few dozen more planned for 2016," said John McDonald, Executive Vice President, U.S. Operations, AMC. "It's clear that our guests enjoy the premium audio, vibrant contrast and color, and the incredible comfort of the plush, power recliners at Dolby Cinema at AMC, and with this announcement, we're thrilled that more guests than ever will have access to this incredible experience." 

The following is a list of current and future Dolby Cinema at AMC locations (for more information about available titles, click *here*):


*CURRENT LOCATIONS*
*Arizona*

AMC Desert Ridge 18
AMC Mesa Grand 24
*California*

AMC Burbank 16
AMC Century City 15
AMC Del Amo 18
AMC Newpark 12
AMC Norwalk 20
*Colorado*

AMC Flatiron Crossing 14
*Georgia*

AMC North Point Mall 12
*Illinois*

AMC Hawthorn 12
*Kansas*

AMC Town Center 20
*Missouri*

AMC BarryWoods 24
*Nevada*

AMC Townsquare 18
*New Jersey*

AMC Garden State 16
*New York*

AMC Empire 25
*Ohio*

AMC West Chester 18
*Texas*

AMC Deerbrook 24
AMC Northpark 15
AMC Village on the Parkway 9
AMC Willowbrook 24
*Virginia*

AMC Hampton Towne Centre 24
AMC Tysons Corner 16
*Washington*

AMC River Park Square 20

*FUTURE LOCATIONS / COMING SOON*
*California*

AMC Orange 30
*Washington, DC*

AMC Loews Georgetown 14
*Florida*

AMC Altamonte Mall 18
AMC Aventura 24
AMC Orange Park 24
AMC Tallahassee Mall 20
*Georgia*

AMC Southlake 24
*Illinois*

AMC Loews Crestwood 18
AMC South Barrington 30
*Louisiana*

AMC Elmwood Palace 20
*Washington*

AMC Loews Alderwood Mall 16

_Image Credit: Dolby, AMC Theaters_


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I live in Tallahassee! That will be a great "+" for the local venue. They already have the theater seating which is nice...but adding Atmos/Visioin will be the tech that will pull me back for the epics. I would even consider some of the older movies like LOTR & such if they make them over.

Nice work AMC!


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet. 2 of 4 locations are in Houston and one is 7 minutes away!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I probably take it for granted having one so close to me. If things were different I would have no problem whatsoever driving an hour to experience what these theaters provide. It really is a movie watching experience on another level.


----------

